#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  ΦΕΜ - "Καθορισθείσα αμοιβή μηχανικού", "Συμβατική αμοιβή μηχανικού"

## Xάρης

Η "*Καθορισθείσα* αμοιβή μηχανικού" που αναφέρεται στην ηλεκτρονική δήλωση του ΦΕΜ είναι η *νόμιμη* αμοιβή, όπως προκύπτει από το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ.

Όταν δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή, π.χ. για ΠΕΑ, τότε στο αντίστοιχο πεδίο εισάγουμε το 0,00. Δεν μπορούμε να το αφήσουμε κενό διότι δεν μπορούμε να υποβάλλουμε τη δήλωση του ΦΕΜ.


Η "*Συμβατική* αμοιβή μηχανικού" είναι αυτή που προκύπτει από τη σύμβαση, δηλαδή από το *συμφωνητικό* μας με τον πελάτη. Με λίγα λόγια είναι η πραγματική μας αμοιβή, χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ και πάνω σ' αυτήν θα υπολογιστεί ο ΦΕΜ.

Αν δεν έχουμε υπογράψει συμφωνητικό, που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό στην περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή, τότε συμβατική αμοιβή είναι η αμοιβή που συμφωνήσαμε προφορικά με τον πελάτη μας. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι όση αναγράφεται στην απόδειξη που κόβουμε (χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ).

----------

